# The Electric Supercharger is REAL....



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Just not for us... 3.5l of displacement seems to be too much...

click here for the story.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Spoke too soon... I might have found the holy grail....

http://www.turbodyne.com/


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Too bad, the 12/14 Volt system cannot be used on our engine...


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

PhilGood said:


> *Too bad, the 12/14 Volt system cannot be used on our engine... *


 Why not?


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Quote: Potential benefits are greatest in small- displacement engines. Brown says applications are impractical on engines larger than a 3L turbodiesel or a 2.3L naturally aspirated engine, because larger engines require more air than a 12-volt supercharger can deliver.


----------



## Altimat (Jul 8, 2002)

PhilGood said:


> *Quote: Potential benefits are greatest in small- displacement engines. Brown says applications are impractical on engines larger than a 3L turbodiesel or a 2.3L naturally aspirated engine, because larger engines require more air than a 12-volt supercharger can deliver. *


 Sorry I must have missed that.


----------

